# Duckfoot



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 14, 2006)

Where can I get this strain? Thnx!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Where can I get this strain? Thnx!


*Not sure about that man. It is one cool arse plant though. I'll look around a bit and see what i can come up with. Here is a pic of a fan leaf i found searching around. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Where can I get this strain? Thnx!


*Found some mang. https://www.seedboutique.com/store/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=25&products_id=354*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 14, 2006)

Thnx ALOT!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 15, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Thnx ALOT!!!!


*No problem mang. That's what friends are for right.  *


----------



## night501 (Dec 15, 2006)

that looks like some cool stuff. i might get some seeds for outside this year


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 15, 2006)

> No problem mang. That's what friends are for right.


Exactly!


----------

